# Petty Blue



## irishtrek

I'm currently working on a couple of Richard Petty cars, the PL Ford and the MPC 1/16 scale Dodge. Intend to spray them using Tamiya light blue and cannot seem to find a matching blue in acrylic for touch up with a brush. What shade of blue would work best for mixing with white??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

NAPA can mix up a small batch for you.

It would by code 999 from '72 or '73.


----------



## aussiemuscle308

Spray the tamiya blue into a cup and use that for touch up. you may need to use a straw or something to direct the paint and allow the propellant to escape.


----------



## irishtrek

Milton Fox Racing said:


> NAPA can mix up a small batch for you.
> 
> It would by code 999 from '72 or '73.


Went to a NAPA store yesterday and the person who looked it up said the 999 was for a blue used by Nissan. I googled Petty blue earlier to day and a link came up for a discussion board from 2009 about Petty blue and one person on there said the correct code is TB3 and he posted some images of the blue on a couple of cars and it's extremely accurate.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Glad you were able to find it. I remember reading another reference to a newer Nissan blue color being close. Petty was recently on the Dale Jr Download and talked about how the paint color was 'made' and I think he mentioned actually names of the blue and white used, but I cant remember them now. One story I remember was that it was house paint and not automotive paint they used the first time. He also talked about how Mopar started making the paint color for them after that. :cheers2:


----------



## irishtrek

Went and googled petty blue paint last night and a link came up on mixing the blue and white, 1:5 ratio adding just a little bit of blue at a time, so I'm thinking of doing it that way. The name of the web site is ourpastimes?? I think.


----------



## ———

irishtrek said:


> I'm currently working on a couple of Richard Petty cars, the PL Ford and the MPC 1/16 scale Dodge. Intend to spray them using Tamiya light blue and cannot seem to find a matching blue in acrylic for touch up with a brush. What shade of blue would work best for mixing with white??






Hello. While searching for Petty Blue paint code this post was found. After finding this post, elsewhere online I found a posting of an original survivor, an unrestored 1973 TB3 (Petty Blue) Road Runner. The poster also gave a Chrysler Corporate name for TB3 in 1973, Basin Street Blue. Went to paintref.com and searched Basin Street Blue. As paintref●com doesn’t, and I expect won’t, directly list any code or codes for Petty Blue; no doubt due to the issue of copyright. Found the useful Chrysler “Dodge Truck” code of DT8221 and the even more useful 2423 Ditzler PPG code. I realize this information is too late to help you, but maybe it’ll help someone else trying to get authentic Petty Blue. Any local top quality automotive paint supplier should be able to provide Basin Street Blue or Blue Streak or Super Blue or Chrysler Corporate Blue, but not Petty Blue. Just don’t ask for Petty Blue, ask for any of the other relevant names…





For what it is worth, in 1972 the Day-Glo Red part of STP colours was added to the livery of the then current completely Petty Blue coloured Petty Enterprises stockcars.


----------



## irishtrek

In the October '92 issue of Scale Auto the pit pass column features the Pontiac he drove that year and according to the text the colors for the body were Sign Painters One Shot Process Blue and Testors fluorescent red with interior being and chassis being a gloss gray.


----------

